# Little souvenir



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, he let you keep it?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Having mini light issues?


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Years ago, I would have put it in the junk heap. Today, I would to have the meter.
Good for you!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## R Electrician (Nov 20, 2007)

The inspector didn't ask for it, so I didn't say anything. I was on the job for about 2 weeks and no one ever came and picked it up. The house was vacant as well.


Those are just extra bulbs that came with all the X-mas lights my wife made me hang last weekend. Still haven't cleaned up my work bench.


----------

